# Don't know how to handle Honey's new fear....windshield wipers on the car!



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

In the last 9 1/2 months, I have patiently worked with my V to help her gain confidence and overcome fears. Honey is smart, eager to learn, loves children, other dogs, and other people. I have taken the advice of several people on this forum (especially Red Bird Dog) and she has learned to love so many things that, as a pup, she was so afraid of. We have a home on a large farm in Georgia and a home on an island in Florida. This requires a 6 1/2 hour drive each way when we go back and forth. Last week, on our drive to Georgia, it began to rain. One of those sudden downpours that didn't last very long but required the windshield wipers and she completely freaked out! I have a Yukon Denali XL. She went from the front seat to the second row of seats to the third row of seats and to the very back.
When she couldn't go any farther, she started to dig. She destroyed a heavy cardboard box containing produce, threw clothes all over the place, made a real mess with fresh tomatoes from the garden, and cried and whined the entire time. I stopped the car, took her out and walked her around, gave her some water, and put on her Thunder Shirt. When I opened the car door she hopped right in, ready to go. The rain had stopped and she was fine. Then, we went through another small rain shower. She freaked out, went all the way to the back, and sat staring out the back window. Then, from the energy she had spent or the Thunder Shirt or both, she went to sleep for two hours. We didn't have any more rain, but she is still afraid of the windshield and won't ride in the front anymore, instead she goes all the way to the back! One of her biggest fears since I got her at the age of 11 weeks, is the crate. She was so terrified of the crate that she would throw up and run and hide from it. I know that, for her safety, I will have to put her in one in order to make that long drive, but I really would like her to overcome her fear of the windshield wipers. When I first got her, she would whine, drool, and throw up when she had to ride in the car. Every day I would take her on a short ride that had pleasant results, and up until this happened, she loved to go for a ride. She was afraid of the elevator in our house in the beginning and I worked with her until she began to enjoy it and now she rides on it every day and has no problems. As a pup, she was afraid of everything. Now she goes to restaurants and to the beach (but recall is nonexistent when it comes to chasing shore birds) and she loves going to town and going in and out of shops and greeting people. Any ideas on how to help her get over this will be very much appreciated. I love this girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How does she react to the windshield wipers if she is outside the car?
You might be able to start working with her at a distance outside the car first. 

Next you might try having someone sit with her in a rear seat, for some car rides close to home. Turn on the windshield wipers for a minute or two on each ride, to see if she can possibly get comfortable with it over time.
I would put on her thunder shirt before the ride, and spray the car with DAP.

I don't know if these will work for her, its just something I would try if it was one of my dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> Next you might try having someone sit with her in a rear seat, for some car rides close to home. Turn on the windshield wipers for a minute or two on each ride, to see if she can possibly get comfortable with it over time.
> I would put on her thunder shirt before the ride, and spray the car with DAP.
> ...


And give her a special treat as soon as the wiper starts. One of those treats that she likes more than any other.

And start with a single-cycle of the wiper. It will have stopped before she can move.


----------



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

I will definitely try this. Honey is very smart and learns quickly. I will post her progress on here. Thank you Bob Engelhardt and Texas Red.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

tbh, first and foremost, I'd crate Honey whilst driving, for yours and her safety


----------

